# Overcooked baby?



## PinksMommy (May 31, 2005)

This might not be the right place to post this to get the most traffic, but it seems like the right place.
I am 42weeks1day and I am fed up. I want my baby! I'm tired of waiting! I'm reading around here about tendencies to go overdue running in families or a pattern after firstborn.
I went into spontaneous labor with my DD (first pregnancy) at 39w2d and she was born the next day. My mom had me (first pregnancy) at 38.5 and both of her subsequent births at 39w. Never any inductions.
I haven't even had a second of labor, not even a tiny twinge of a half of a contraction. I just feel really overwhelmed and vulnerable. It has been a big deal for us to plan everything for this baby, I'm supposed to be having a homebirth/waterbirth. I felt really prepared for this baby and birth unlike with my first. And I got everything ready and no baby!
And I don't know what to do. How long could this go on? I'm just tired of waiting.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## Carinthia (Jan 10, 2007)

Hang in there PinksMommy! You can do it! Hugs


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

The good news is your baby will be in your arms any day now!!!

My DD came exactly 3 weeks "overdue". The waiting was horrible! It did not help that she was my first and a homebirth so the whole extended family was conviced there was something terribly wrong.

DD was fine.

Sending labor vibes your way


----------



## PinksMommy (May 31, 2005)

I did it!!!!

baby boy
born March 25 @ 3:49pm
in water
20.5 inches long
11 lbs.

Yay!!


----------



## bobbirs (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats!!!! I am glad that he decided to make an appearance!!

BObbi


----------



## Carinthia (Jan 10, 2007)

Yipeeee!!!! Congratulations on your baby boy! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations!!

(







looking at the timing of things, I guess venting to MDC is an induction method.)


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

11 pounds! You go! Congrats


----------



## skyblufig (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats, mama!


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

That's wonderful!

I have to admit, the first time I read this I wondered if you were pre-labor hormonal grouchy. Looks like you were!


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

whoo hooo!


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

Eleven pounds! Go you! I can't even imagine!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Awesome!!! IME, much of the time being over being pregnant is all part of the process









Yay, baby boy


----------

